

Surveillance Blimp to Launch Over Maryland - sp332
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/12/17/billion-dollar-surveillance-blimp-launch-maryland/

======
dreamweapon
_And while the blimps may never stave off a barrage of enemy missiles, their
ability to spot and track cars, trucks and boats hundreds of miles away is
raising serious privacy concerns._

Yeah, that was my first thought when I saw the title. I guess it's only a
matter of time before we don't just have the threat of dispersed/aggregated
surveillance from thousands of small-range cameras, cell towers and toll
booths to count on for our "protection" \-- but overt, 24x7, top-down
surveillance from above as well.

------
blibliblimp
I don't understand how Americans can take all that as if it was normal.

~~~
sp332
That $2.5B didn't dissappear into thin air. A lot of it (not all of it, but a
lot) went into the pockets & local economies of 63,000 Raytheon employees.
That's enough money to make an awful lot of people look the other way.

Also, this is billed as a massive defense project, and people look at it like
an overpriced security blanket. Not enough people are paranoid enough to think
of their own government abusing power against millions of people at a time.
That's something _bad_ people would do, and this is America!

